# Missing the WeeWee Pad



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey everyone!!

I have a question that the people i've asked so far haven't had a answer for...

Most of you know Monte's background already, so you know he is terrified of children, my neighborhood is filled with loud rude kids, so trying to get Monte to potty outside is a 50/50 shot. He WANTS to but as soon as the neighbors kid screams (like always) he freezes and won't move or do anything.

So I decided to do something I always said I wouldn't do...use WeeWee Pads! I'm a firm believer that any dog can be house broken with enough patients and time. Monte wants to go to the bathroom outside and will when its child free. When we went to my Grandma's in the woods, he was curious and out going and went to the bathroom outside, in my yard in the middle of the day the same thing. 

WELL anyway back to the question! Monte will use a weeweepad only he misses...he stands on the wee wee pad put pee's OFF it...any ideas??

I saw the pad holders...i was wondering if anyone has used these? do they keep the pad still so it doesnt slide???


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

No suggestions but Boy oh boy is Monte cute. I just love his shirt!


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

hehe! he is a cutey! My boyfriend bought him that shirt, before he started to bark....now monte barks! i think the shirt did it!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

My youngest chi, Pedro does the same thing. I started out putting down 2 or 3 pads side by side and then got down to just one. But sometimes he still pees right along the edge. I think he does this because he's in a hurry to pee and get back to what he was doing before nature called! Still a work in progress for us!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I tape a bunch of pads together my male does the same thing especially now that he lifts his leg a bit but that has worked so far


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a pad holder and I really like it a lot. It helps Carl realize when he's on the pad. 
Although he went through a phase where he would put his front two paws on the pad and pee right next to it...*sigh*
Then it would get soaked UNDER the pad and it started to ruin the hardwood floor... :shock:
Carl did this for like a month and then eventually his aim got better, and now he makes it every time


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

Monte circles a bunch of times before he pees so i think when the pad slips on the floor he gets nervous he's gonna fall, he doesnt have great balance as it is.

I think I'll get the holder to try anyway!

Right now i have 2 taped together!! Thanks for the suggestions everyone!!


----------



## loc813 (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't use wee wee pads. I opted for a baby mattress that is waterproof and washable. The pad is a lot larger and so there is a better shot that he will get it right. The great thing is that you invest $10 and you can reuse and rewash them as many times as needed. You get 2 pads that you can rotate. It might look a little unsightly in your house being so big, but it is sure working for our puppy right now. Maybe sometime a little later, I will fold it over so it doesn't cover so much ground, but it seems to be working so I won't change it right now. Good luck!


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

When I had my male Yorkie, he would go on paper when I wasn't home and outside when I was. I bought a big plastic bin with edges of about 3 inches high at walmart and put the paper in it. To do his business, my Yorkie actually had to step into it so you were sure he'd never miss. Plus, the edges were really handy when he started lifting his leg. This really worked well for me. Everyday when I'd come home from work I would just throw out the paper and replace it with new sheets.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

My boys are usually good with going on the pad but sometimes aim their pee the wrong way. :x So I have the pad on linoleum in my kitchen so that if it happens, it won't really mess up anything. 

I have heard that litter boxes are good too and am thinking of trying one out. Not for litter but to put the pad inside. That way the dog has to actually step inside the box to pee and it won't leak out.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Lilly is trained to a litter pan with a pad in it. Works great for a female.
It doesn't work for Ike because he lift his leg. He uses newspaper inside- lots of it. We put down like four thick sections side by side on the utility room floor. I would love to find a way to keep his pee on the pads when he lifts his leg. 
They both go outside also. They are home with Dad most days and he has trouble going up and down steps to take them out so we trained them to do both.


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Actually, I think we are just going to have to face the fact that males (be they human or dog) have horrible aim. Tucker tends to always be too close to the edge so it runs under the pad. I've used the white kitchen garbage bags under the pad and that helps as long as he is aiming for the blue edge of the wee wee pad and not the edge of the white bag. Another trick is to put a paper towel in the middle of the pad, he will aim for the towel and at least get it on the pad hahaha. It's so much fun.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

tuckersmommy said:


> Actually, I think we are just going to have to face the fact that males (be they human or dog) have horrible aim. Tucker tends to always be too close to the edge so it runs under the pad. I've used the white kitchen garbage bags under the pad and that helps as long as he is aiming for the blue edge of the wee wee pad. Another trick is to put a paper towel in the middle of the pad, he will aim for the towel and at least get it on the pad hahaha. It's so much fun.



So true about males! LOL  
We put a garbage bags under Ike's papers and it made them slide.
I haven't tried the paper towel thing.
Someone needs to invent a wall you can hang the pad from.
That way thay aim at the wall and hit the pad. 
You could put a pad on the bottom for what dribbles down.
Maybe I will have to ask my hubby and his brother to work on it.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

we have the frame for the pad and it works really good to keep it from moving around. Plus I think they know they have to step over the frame. I tried both the liter box, with litter and with potty pads. They wouldn't use them. The frame works great.


----------



## lilmisscookie (Dec 24, 2005)

I have to tape my pads to the floor so they don't move. My guy is pretty good about hitting the pad, so I guess I can't help you there. For slipping though, get the rubber grip stuff that you use in kitchen drawers and shelves. You get plenty for $1 at Wal-mart and it works great! You really need it there if you use the pads in the plastic litter box (we tried, the box didn't help) or they slip all over and he'll refuse to go in!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Pad holders keep it from sliding around.... 

I've had no success in the aiming department...


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

lol! i'm glad to know i'm not theonly one with this problem...

thanks so much for everyones suggestions, tomorrow i am going to pick up a holder


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

zoey is trained to a litterbox. i use a covered pan called the budda clean step. but...could you just put a pad in a small litterbox or a flat like canned goods are sometimes on in the stores?


----------

